# Funnest piece to play on piano.



## Oscardude

4, 3, 2, 1....blast off! My newest piano piece Rockets is probably the most enjoyable to play out of all my pieces for piano. With a lot of cool jumps in the right hand with virtuosic left hand turns, it all sits under the hands nicely. A lot of textural changes that keep the piece constantly moving and exploring new things allows for an awesome experience with the bell-like count-down reoccurring time and time again.


----------



## chu42

Nice composition, as usual.


----------

